# [SOLVED] Huawei e1752 mobile broadband dongle not recognized



## AK47UK (Jan 24, 2010)

I am having a very strange problem. I have a Orange UK Huawei e1752 mobile broadband dongle to connect on the internet when on the go. When I plug it into my computer it will install the software and drivers automatically but the software will get stuck on 'initializing' or 'device not detected'.

When connecting to several other machines it works perfectly, these machines have the same version of Windows installed.

My computer which will not work is using Windows 7 Home Premium x64 with a Asus P7P55D LE motherboard.

I have tried updating the LAN and chipset drivers but this does not help, I have tried a fresh install of windows which still doesn't help. In safe mode the orange software continuously flickers between initializing and setting up.

Any ideas?

Cheers


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Huawei e1752 mobile broadband dongle not recognized*

does it have the sim card in it

http://www.mobile-broadband.org.uk/guides/orange-e1752-mobile-broadband-dongle/


----------



## AK47UK (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Huawei e1752 mobile broadband dongle not recognized*

Sorry, I forgot to mention, it has it's sim installed and works perfectly when connected to my Windows 7 x64 laptop, it will connect to the internet. Also the signal strength is very high so that is not the problem.

I have downloaded the latest FW and dashboard form here which I will try next: http://www.dc-files.com/index.html


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Huawei e1752 mobile broadband dongle not recognized*

is

usb on boot

usb2/high speed usb

pnp enabled in the bios


----------



## AK47UK (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Huawei e1752 mobile broadband dongle not recognized*

Thanks for the reply.

As the mobo is pretty new I would assume all USB's are USB2.0. I will check this.

I am also pretty sure Plug'n'Play is enabled but I will check this too. I have just got a BIOS update to test as well.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Huawei e1752 mobile broadband dongle not recognized*

after a bios update reset the cmos and re optimise the bios


----------



## AK47UK (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Huawei e1752 mobile broadband dongle not recognized*

Thanks again for your help. Just to let you know the issue has been resolved. It was either the BIOS update, or switching PnP OS off in the BIOS which fixed it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Huawei e1752 mobile broadband dongle not recognized*

glad you have it sorted


----------

